# Yeah.. remember how I said my transmission was in bad shape...?



## WhiteFox (Sep 4, 2002)

Well I can officially call it grade-a scrapyard quality.

The f'ing thing locked when I shifted to 2nd pulling into my driveway. It slid me into my wooden fence (old and rotten, minimal damage at best) but the hump it slid me over screwed up all kinds of things on the underside. I got it into reverse, managed to rock it some, but then everything went to hell. Shifter stuck in reverse... couldn't get out of it. I try again with a board wedged under the tire.. get it going a little.. and floom. 
My throttle hit the floor with no resistance and the engine stopped. 

This f'ing sucks. I'm awaiting the tow truck to get it out. Only has to be moved like 50 feet down a hill. Just so happens I'm hanging off the edge of it.

I'm extremely pissed off, but that's what I get for pushing the durability of a broken trans.

This is going to probably cost me a fortune to fix now. 

Sorry guys, I need to vent. I still do. Part of me want to just sell off everything and forget about fixing it. I'm glad it didn't happen around a curve far away with traffic or something..


----------



## WhiteFox (Sep 4, 2002)

Just got it pulled, and the throttle is still dead.
Shifter moves now, must have been pinned down on the hump.

Guess it's time for a new clutch and tranny, eh?

This is a prime example of what can go wrong when you neglect your transmission by letting it run dry. Learn from my mistake!


----------



## pyrobum22 (Aug 2, 2006)

wow. Yeah, ive been thinking on changing my trans fluid too. What would be your best suggestion on fluid brand and viscosity?
(94 altima gxe manual)


----------



## WhiteFox (Sep 4, 2002)

I'd say GL-90; any brand is better than NO-OIL, that's for damn sure. Though I have 80-140 in it right now, I think. Really don't remember. Sorry I'm not of much help.


----------



## KrazySpec_02 (Aug 9, 2006)

Does anybody know who would like to buy an '04 transmission for the QR25DE (Spec V)???


----------



## WhiteFox (Sep 4, 2002)

errrr.... probably not U13 Altima owners?


----------

